# Wheel help pleaseee



## kasper (Jan 4, 2018)

Can someone please tell me if a 36 spoke post war cycle truck s2 center stamped wheel could be used with a 36 spoke Redland s2 to make a rear early ray wheel? I know the cycle truck wheel used 120ga. Spokes but don't know what gauge the sting ray used on the rear. Thanks for all help. Thomas


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 4, 2018)

The holes drilled in the rim are bigger.might be an issue.


----------



## kasper (Jan 5, 2018)

island schwinn said:


> The holes drilled in the rim are bigger.might be an issue.



Ok thank you


----------

